# Small German Blue Ram bullying larger cichlids?



## MarcusWats13 (Nov 19, 2014)

I recently successfully bred my pair of German Blue Rams. Once the fry hatched the parents started to eat the fry so I decided to move the breeding pair into my community tank and then raise the fry in the tank that they were in. I have no idea how much fry were born but 6 months after they were born I had over 20 german blue rams that I sold and gave away. I thought I had gotten rid of all of the GBR's and two weeks later I decided that I wanted to do a peacock cichlid tank with my empty tank. I purchased three peacock cichlids to start my tank. To my surprise after the peacocks were in their new tank I was surprised to see that a small GBR that appeared to be male emerged from my rock formations in the tank. I immediately thought that this was going to be trouble for him and that he would not live long if I didn't remove him quickly. As I watched all the fish in the tank the small GBR was appearing to bully the peacocks and the peacocks seemed to be very afraid of the fish 1/4 their size. It is quite the strange site to see. This is a 75 gallon tank so all four fish have plenty of space but the GBR follows them every where nipping at their fins and chasing them around. I know peacocks aren't overly aggressive but I have never had a GBR that has shown any aggression like this and especially to much larger fish. I will be removing the GBR as soon as I find a home for him because I fear that if I put him in my 55 gallon community tank that he will hurt a lot of the fish and if I put him in my other cichlid tank he will surely die. I just thought this was very strange and wondered if anyone else has seen anything like this or knows why such a thing is happening?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am surprised to hear it and will be interested to see if anyone else has experienced it.


----------

